
ISPs want “flexible” privacy rules that let them “innovate” with customer data - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/02/isps-say-privacy-rules-that-are-too-specific-would-thwart-innovation/
======
newman314
Seriously, screw this. We pay for a service. They don't get to take that
information and derive additional revenue.

